# The Limited Edition Colnago C59 in Tricolor



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Here it is folks...the Limited Edition Colnago C59 Italia in Tricolor. This has been produced for the Japanese market only. This picture is hot out of Japan!

The very rare Colnago C59 in Tricolor for Japan. - Colnago Con Brio


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Is Tricolor Japanese for ST02? 
Regardless, its one of my top choices!


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i loved that color ever since i saw it on an EP.

but it doesnt seem to quite bring out the master shape tubing on the C59.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*art decor*

please bring back AD11 etc etc.............:blush2::blush2:


----------



## fatiredflyer (Mar 12, 2002)

Competition for my favourite PR82 (Saronni rosso) frame colour!
Very stylish!


----------

